# "Warum würde das jemand spielen?" - Sony über Abwärtskompatibilität bei PlayStation



## Luiso (6. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Warum würde das jemand spielen?" - Sony über Abwärtskompatibilität bei PlayStation* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *"Warum würde das jemand spielen?" - Sony über Abwärtskompatibilität bei PlayStation*


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Die Remastered-Schiene ist der einzige Grund für Sony warum sie die Abwärtskompatibilität der Konsolen beschnitten haben. Und PSNow ist nur ein halbgarer Ersatz. Wer eine maue oder inkonsistente Internetverbindung hat dem nutzt PSNow absolut gar nichts.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (6. Juni 2017)

ganz ehrlich .. wer braucht das schon ??
Wenn ich alte Spiele nochmals spielen möchte was ganz selten vorkommt dann pack ich einfach meine verstaubte Xbox o. Ps1 (2) aus den Kasten ! 
 btw: Wenn nicht vorhanden, bekommt man auf Ebay die ollen Kisten ziemlich kostengünstig wenn es sein muss.  

Aber deswegen Sony als unsympathisch oder Arrogant abzustempeln finde ich nicht gerecht.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2017)

thermos33 schrieb:


> Damit könnten sie mit den remasterscheisse die Leute nicht mehr abzocken das ist doch die Wahrheit, aber so viel mut und schneid haben japaner nie gehabt.



ah, deswegen laufen "Remaster" aka rereleases auf dem PC so schlecht wo doch jeder bei GoG das Original kaufen könnte


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele alte Titel gern nochmal. Allerdings funktionieren viele alte Titel unter WIN 10 nicht mehr. Ich habe auch keine PS2 um z.B. alte PS2-Titel spielen zu können. 

Ich würde mir gern z.B. von wirklich älteren Titeln eine Remastered Version kaufen die WIN 10-tauglich wäre. Nicht im Gameplay oder Story rumpfuschen sondern nur optisch etwas aufpolieren. Aber mit Sinn und Verstand. Und nicht auf neu Hippie drehen wo es keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Subarzer (6. Juni 2017)

> "Zudem war ich kürzlich auf einem 'Gran Turismo'-Event, bei dem Spiele auf PS1, PS2, PS3 und PS4 zu sehen waren. Die PS1- und PS2-Spiele sahen uralt aus, warum würde das jemand spielen?"


Also grade eine Rennsimulation als "Maßstab" nehmen is echt schwach... Bei den Spielen macht bessere Grafik etc (meiner Meinung nach) auch sehr viel Sinn.
Aber grade auf PS1 gabs geniale Spiele. Die drei Spyro Teile hab ich geliebt!


----------



## THEDICEFAN (6. Juni 2017)

Es wäre aber wünschenswert, dass man die ps4 spiele auch auf der playstation 5 weiternutzen kann! Schließlich sehen diese Spiele teils äußerst äußerst gut aus und da die playstation community mit der 4ten generation äußerst stark gewachsen ist, wäre es definitiv sinnvoll. Vllt das man sogar für 10€ eine verbesserte Version für die 5te Generation herausgibt. Wäre vernünftig und alle wären happy  
Übrigens hat mich beim fifa 18 trailer der Grafiksprung etwas irritiert- seh ich das als einzigster als Hinweis für eine Ankündigung der ps5 nächste Woche?^^


----------



## heubergen1 (6. Juni 2017)

Ich persönliche stufe aktuelle jede Grafikqualität unter einem Skyrim auf der PS3 als zu niedrig ein um das Spiel spielen zu können weshalb abwärtskompatible Konsolen für mich tatsächlich kein Mehrwert bieten würden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2017)

Der Typ scheint selbst kein Gamer mit Leidenschaft zu sein, sonst würde er nicht so nen Dünnpfiff ablassen.

Wenn es eine ordentliche Abwärtskompatibilität gäbe hätte eine neue PS vielleicht wieder eine Chance bei mir, aber so kann man sich potentielle Kunden gut vom Leib halten. 
Ich dagegen würde mir niemals eine Konsolengeneration nach der anderen anschaffen. Was soll ich mit alten Museumsstücken die nur Staub fangen? ^^

Egal, für mich eh kein Verlust, der PC kennt die Abwärtskompatibilitätsproblematik nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y0SHi (6. Juni 2017)

bei mir verstaubt eher meine ps4 slim, da ich mal wieder vermehrt auf älteren konsolen und am pc zocke.
wenn die ps4 slim nicht so billig wäre, wären die verkaufszahlen garantiert   nicht so gut.


----------



## asdwin248 (6. Juni 2017)

die zeit der ps4 läuft im herbst ab ...


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juni 2017)

Für mich einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich immer hauptsächlich auf dem PC gespielt habe und nur kurzzeitig Konsolen hatte (ok, die PS2 hab ich immer noch ... einige Spiele (inkl. PS1 Titel, die auch darauf laufen) waren einfach zu gut damals). Ich bin jemand, der immer wieder mal alte Spiele, wie z. B. die Lucas Arts Adventures, Ultima Underworld, Planescape Torment oder die alten Star Wars Spiele bis einschließlich Knights of the old Republic, rauskramt, bei GOG durchblättert usw.  Gerade bei storylastigen und atmosphärischen Spielen ist des eben besonders oft der Fall. Ein Rennspiel, wie Gran Turismo, ist da wohl wirklich nicht das beste Beispiel, da die Nachfolger im Grunde immer die gleichen Spiele mit besserer Technik und mehr Content sind.

GOG ist ja unter anderem auch gerade deswegen so erfolgreich geworden, eben weil viele Leute noch die alten Spiele spielen wollen und auch noch bereit sind, dafür Geld zu zahlen.


----------



## nevermind85 (6. Juni 2017)

> Die PS1- und PS2-Spiele sahen uralt aus, warum würde das jemand spielen?



Eine m.E. sehr gewagte Aussage. Zunächst mal sehen die nicht nur uralt aus, sondern sind es auch (je nach Definition).
Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass niemand mehr solche Spiele zockt. Erst vor nem Monat hab ich mit meiner Freundin Secret of Mana durchgespielt, zwar am Emulator, aber das auch nur, weil die Batterie der Cartridge platt ist.
Es hat mich bei der PS3 schon sehr gestört, dass nur die (afaik) ersten Baureihen abwärtskompatibel waren, bei der PS4 sieht das nicht besser aus. 
Eine PS5 kommt mir daher nicht ins Wohnzimmer; wird Sony auf Grund der Verkaufszahlen natürlich egal sein, aber die gesamte Firmenpolitik wirkt auf mich nur noch abartig arrogant und ist für mich nicht mehr zu akzeptieren.. schade, gab für PS1 und PS2 so viele geniale Spiele


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2017)

PS2 Spiele am PC im Emulator hochskaliert sehen durchaus ansehnlich aus. 

Aktuell spiele ich hauptsächlich wieder auf der Konsole, meist PS3 und Wii U, auch weil ich da endlich mal meinen PoS ein wenig abbauen möchte und kaum noch am PC, trotz der am PC erheblich besseren Grafik und des dort noch viel höheren PoS (wobei ich da ziemlich aufgegeben habe, den kriege ich nie abgebaut). Wenn ich meine "Altkonsolen"-Spielestapel abgearbeitet habe dann steht endlich die PS4 bei mir an.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Juni 2017)

asdwin248 schrieb:


> die zeit der ps4 läuft im herbst ab ...



Was passiert im Herbst? Weltuntergang oder sowas?


----------



## berlin2k (6. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was passiert im Herbst? Weltuntergang oder sowas?



der Nachfolger der Xbox One vielleicht? weiß es nicht.

habe meine Kindern meine alte PS3 gegeben und zogg auf PS4+.


----------



## Wutruus (6. Juni 2017)

Seine Frage: "Warum würde das jemand spielen?"
Antwort: "Darum!"

Das ist exakt der Grund, weshalb ich keine PS4 habe. Ehrlich. Genau das ist der eine einzige verdammte Grund. Offensichtlich gehöre ich einfach nicht in die Zielgruppe. Danke, dass ich das jetzt offiziell bestätigt bekommen habe.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Juni 2017)

Typische Sony-Aussage, die haben es einfach nicht mehr nötig.

EA- Access? Das wollen unsere Kunden nicht.
4k Laufwerk? Das brauchen unsere Kunden nicht.
Cross-Play mit anderen Konsolen? Ne, lass mal.
Abwärtkskompatibiliät? Sieht scheiße aus, will eh niemand haben.

Ich zocke gerne auf den alten Konsolen, aktuell Sheep, Dog and Wolf und Theme Park World.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Typische Sony-Aussage, die haben es einfach nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> EA- Access? Das wollen unsere Kunden nicht.
> 4k Laufwerk? Das brauchen unsere Kunden nicht.
> ...



ist zwar Falsch, aber hey, warum sich mit Fakten aufhalten wenn man Dinge erfinden kann, wie z.B. das es u.a. Crossplay mit dem PC gibt und vorallem da auch Microsoft was mitzureden hat


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Ich würde mal behaupten, daß sich noch mehr Leute eine PS4 holen würden, wenn auf der auch alle älteren PS-Titel laufen würden. Dann würden sich aber Remastered-Editionen nicht mehr so gut verkaufen. Und damit verdient Sony mehr Geld als mit dem Konsolenkauf.

Aber leider kommen von wirklich interessanten Titeln kein Remastered. Ein oller Syphon Filter Titel (gabs auf PS 1/2) würde ich gern mal wieder zocken. Ist absolut trashig ich weiß. War aber bei einem Kumpel so ein Alltime Favorit.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist zwar Falsch, aber hey, warum sich mit Fakten aufhalten wenn man Dinge erfinden kann, wie z.B. das es u.a. Crossplay mit dem PC gibt und vorallem da auch Microsoft was mitzureden hat



Welchen Teil von "Cross-Play mit anderen *Konsolen*" hast du nicht verstanden?
PS4/Xbox-Crossplay - Entwickler genervt: »Wir warten nur auf Sony« - GamePro


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir ja eine PS3 fuer guenstig gekauft, als die PS4 schon 1-2 Jahre draussen war, da ich einige der Exklusiv Titel zocken wollte. Wenn die PS4 abwaerts kompatibel geween waere haette ich mir gleich ne PS4 gekauft. So aber besorge ich mir die irgendwann mal 2020 oder so, eben wieder fuer guenstig.

Was mich besonders an den Konsolen abschreckt sind vor allem die ewigen Ladezeiten. Read Dead Redemption konnte ich einfach nicht mehr weiterspielen weil jedes neu laden gleich mal 3 Minuten oder so dauert, sorry, aber in Zeiten in denen ich auf dem PC SSD Geschwindigkeiten gewohnt bin nervt das einfach zu sehr. Das waere halt mit einer Abwaerts-Kompatibilitaet sehr cool gewesen, auf der PS4 waeren die alten Kamellen sicher viel besser geflutscht.

Naja, PS3 zu PS4 kann ich ja sogar noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, da durch die Cell Chip Architektur der 3er eine Portierung auf die 4er wohl nicht so ganz trivial gewesen waere. Aber jetzt, wo sie auf die Standard Architektur umgestiegen sind duerfte es eigentlich kein Thema mehr sein. Da will Sony wohl wirklich nur wieder ihre Remasters an den mann bringen, was die Aussage dieses Herren ja gerade so fies macht. Denn ddie FLut an Remasters beweist doch, dass sie ganz genau wissen, dass die Leute das alte Zeug eben DOCH spielen wollen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Es gab afaik auch eine PS3 mit SSD. Allerdings sind die Kapazitäten unterirdisch niedrig. 12 GB ?? Oder so ähnlich ?


----------



## richteryo (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich hier von manchen lese das Abwärtskompatibilität der Kaufgrund überhaupt wäre, dann ergibt doch eine PS4 eh keinen Sinn. Dann reicht ja eine günstige Ps1, 2, 3, was auch immer. Und das wegen der ganzen Remaster Games keine Abwärtskompatibilität kommt, halte ich auch für eine gewagte Aussage. Schließlich kann beides parallel existieren.  Denn so könnte man einmal die abgreifen die ihre Spiele so wie sie früher waren spielen wollen, und diejenigen die gerne die alten Storys mit angenehmer Grafik noch einmal erleben möchten.

Eigentlich ziemlich albern wie böse Sony gleich dargestellt wird. Der Mann wird einfach recht mit der Aussage haben, das es ein zu selten genutztes Feature sein wird. Warum also Ressourcen dafür verschwenden? Irgendwann ist die Unterstützung von alten Spielen bei Konsolen nunmal einfach vorbei.


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gab afaik auch eine PS3 mit SSD. Allerdings sind die Kapazitäten unterirdisch niedrig. 12 GB ?? Oder so ähnlich ?



Echt? Ist mir neu. Aber wuerde das ueberhaupt so viel Unterschied machen? Ich installiere immer soviel wie geht auf die HDD (meistens kann man ja gar nicht gross was dran aendern) und das Ding hoert sich an als wuerde es trotzdem das meiste noch direkt von der Disc lesen. Zumindest hoere ich ich eigentlich immer das optische Laufwerk rotieren.

@richteryo: Ist doch ganz einfach: Ich wollte mir ne Konsole kaufen um PlayStation Exklusiv Titel zu spielen. Z.B die Uncharted Reihe, Heavy Rain, Lasy of Us, etc. (das war 2013, da waren die ganzen Remasters fur die PS4 noch nicht da). Ich wusste aber auch, irgendwann will ich auch mal die PS4 Exklusiv Titel spielen. Waere die PS4 abwaertskompatibel gewesen, dann waere fuer mich die beste Loesung gewesen, mir eine PS4 zu kaufen, auf der ich dann alles zocken kann.
So aber brachte mir die PS4 gar nichts, da viele der Titel, die ich spielen wollte gar nicht dafuer draussen waren. Also hab ich mir auf ebay fuer nen Hunderter ne alte PS3 besorgt, statt Sony 350 Dollar in die Hand zu klatschen.

Mir ging es dabei weniger ums Geld sondern eher einfach darum, was ich mit dem Ding, dass ich mir in mein Zimmer stelle spielen kann und was nicht. Die PS4 waere mir das Geld schon wert gewesen, denn dann haette ich ein all-in-one Paket, mit dem ich wohl bis zur PS6 gut versorgt gewesen waere. Jetzt steht halt die PS3 rum um in 3 Jahren oder so werde ich mir wohl wieder noch ein Trumm dazu stellen (die PS4, die ich mir dann auch wieder fuer $100 bei ebay kaufe).

Ich hab eigentlich keinen Bock drauf, mir 10 Konsolen ins Zimmer zu stellen, nur weil ich gerne immer mal wieder ein paar alte Klassiker raus krame.
Am liebsten waere mir ja, wenn sie, sagen wir mal immer mit 5 Jahren Verzug einen Emulator fuer den PC fuer ihre alten Konsolen rausbringen wuerden, so dass man die ganzen alten Sachen einfach auf der neuesten Hardware per virtual machine zocken kann und das ganze in Sachen Geschwindigkeit, Ladezeiten und so immer schoen mit der aktuellen Technik mit skaliert. Den Emulator koennten sie mir gerne auch fuer ne ordentlich Stange Geld verkaufen, da wuerde ich fuer zahlen, wenn es bedeutet, dass ich die alten Konsolen Truemmer rausschmeissen kann.
Leider wird das natuerlich inie passieren, denn das wuerde ja die Remaster Verkaeufe treffen.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juni 2017)

richteryo schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier von manchen lese das Abwärtskompatibilität der Kaufgrund überhaupt wäre, dann ergibt doch eine PS4 eh keinen Sinn. Dann reicht ja eine günstige Ps1, 2, 3, was auch immer. Und das wegen der ganzen Remaster Games keine Abwärtskompatibilität kommt, halte ich auch für eine gewagte Aussage. Schließlich kann beides parallel existieren.  Denn so könnte man einmal die abgreifen die ihre Spiele so wie sie früher waren spielen wollen, und diejenigen die gerne die alten Storys mit angenehmer Grafik noch einmal erleben möchten.
> 
> Eigentlich ziemlich albern wie böse Sony gleich dargestellt wird. Der Mann wird einfach recht mit der Aussage haben, das es ein zu selten genutztes Feature sein wird. Warum also Ressourcen dafür verschwenden? Irgendwann ist die Unterstützung von alten Spielen bei Konsolen nun mal einfach vorbei.



Wenn's nicht vorhanden ist, wird's auch nicht genutzt. Wenn jemand verschiedene Spiele unterschiedlichster Generationen spielen will, dann müsste derjenige auch mindestens drei Generationen dieser Konsole haben (Auf der PS2 laufen immerhin noch PS1 Spiele, bei der PS3 war die Unterstützung älterer Generationen nur bei der ersten Version ein Thema, bei der PS4 meines Wissens nach gar nicht). Das wird vor allem dann schwierig, wenn die jeweilige Konsole nicht per produziert wird. Und wer wird sich schon für drei oder vier Spiele extra nochmal eine alte Konsole kaufen, die evtl. auch im Preis steigt, wenn die Anzahl der zuverlässig funktionierenden Gebrauchtgeräte sinkt? Platz ist auch so eine Sache.


----------



## ScroogeMcDuck (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn jemand solche Aussagen trifft frag ich mich immer ob er als Kind mal ein Videospiel gespielt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Echt? Ist mir neu. Aber wuerde das ueberhaupt so viel Unterschied machen?



https://www.rebuy.de/i,3560238/play...uu1PCI8vNNkLePTv4Xce_UTl2c-U3wahoCwMzw_wcB#A3

Ob es Sinn macht keine Ahnung.


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> https://www.rebuy.de/i,3560238/play...uu1PCI8vNNkLePTv4Xce_UTl2c-U3wahoCwMzw_wcB#A3
> 
> Ob es Sinn macht keine Ahnung.



Interessant. Hab gerade mal diesen Artikel heir gefunden:
PS3 Hard Drive Upgrade Guide Article • Page 3 • Eurogamer.net
Man kann auch selbst seine PS3 upgraden, wohl ohne zu viel Stress. Allerdings scheint die Auswirkung auf Ladezeiten sehr variabel und vom Spiel abhaengig zu sein (wahrscheinlich je nachdem, wie viele Daten das Spiel auf der Disc installiert).
Trotzdem, coole idee, danke fuer den Hinweis.


----------



## weenschen (6. Juni 2017)

ScroogeMcDuck schrieb:


> Wenn jemand solche Aussagen trifft frag ich mich immer ob er als Kind mal ein Videospiel gespielt hat.



Frag ich mich auch. "Der Erfolg gibt Ihnen recht". Wenn ich sowas schon lese...sowas ist doch vergänglich und genau so ein Verhalten trägt irgendwann dazu bei.

Alles for the Umsatz.


----------



## USA911 (6. Juni 2017)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich .. wer braucht das schon ??
> Wenn ich alte Spiele nochmals spielen möchte was ganz selten vorkommt dann pack ich einfach meine verstaubte Xbox o. Ps1 (2) aus den Kasten !
> btw: Wenn nicht vorhanden, bekommt man auf Ebay die ollen Kisten ziemlich kostengünstig wenn es sein muss.
> 
> Aber deswegen Sony als unsympathisch oder Arrogant abzustempeln finde ich nicht gerecht.



Darum nutze ich PC, denn da kann ich auf meiner Aktuellen Kiste spielen, wann und was ich will, auch Spiele wie "Die Total verrückte Rally" welches für Win 3.11 Programiert wurde. Es läuft mit Dos-Box einwandfrei, ohne das ich einen alten 376er vom Speicher holen muss oder wie Du vorgeschlagen, ein altes Gerät neu kaufen muss. Denn warum sollte ich nochmal Geld ausgeben, für ein Produkt das ich bezahlt habe um es spielen zu können.


----------



## USA911 (6. Juni 2017)

heubergen1 schrieb:


> Ich persönliche stufe aktuelle jede Grafikqualität unter einem Skyrim auf der PS3 als zu niedrig ein um das Spiel spielen zu können weshalb abwärtskompatible Konsolen für mich tatsächlich kein Mehrwert bieten würden.



Was ist wenn man mal wieder Lust auf ein Tony Hawk hat, das gut war? Das gibt es aber nur für alte Konsolen?


----------



## shaboo (6. Juni 2017)

Sonderlich sympathisch ist mir die Aussage auch nicht, aber man muss schon auch zugeben, dass Abwärtskompatibilität natürlich eher ein Thema für echte Liebhaber ist - und Liebhaber sind nun mal nicht der Massenmarkt, der die Riesenumsätze generiert. Bei der Neuentwicklung einer Konsole in keinster Weise auf irgendwelche Kompatibilitäten zu Vorgängermodellen achten zu müssen, ist bestimmt nicht ganz unpraktisch - man hat halt null alte Zöpfe. Dass sich so auch mit eventuellen Remaster-Auflagen einfacher Geld verdienen lässt, mag vielleicht nicht der Hauptgrund sein, schadet aber in dem Zusammenhang natürlich auch nicht.

Für mich wäre das allerdings nichts. Deswegen war meine letzte Konsole auch vor über 30 Jahren das Atari VCS 2600  Und gleich werde ich erst mal den GOG Summer Sale besuchen und dort F.E.A.R. Platinum für € 2,29 und Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic zum gleichen Preis abstauben ...


----------



## Gast201803192 (6. Juni 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man mal wieder Lust auf ein Tony Hawk hat, das gut war? Das gibt es aber nur für alte Konsolen?


Sehr oft sind die Spiele auch nur in der Erinnerung gut. Ich wollte auch immer Abwärtzkompatibilität jedoch beim erneuten Spielen der Klassiker (Neudeutsches Kindergaming gebrabbel "Perlen") kam dann die Ernüchterung das A: Die Grafik absoluter rotz ist, B: Die Steuerung meist eine Katastrophe und C: Das Gameplay so Rückständig ist, dass das aus heutiger Sicht einfach garnicht mehr geht.

Beim NES und SNES funktioniert das Spielen der Klassiker selbst heute noch aber seit Spiele 3D sind lohnt es sich absolut nicht mehr Klassiker auszupacken wenn es modernere Versionen gibt. Zumal ich aus dem Sammel Alter auch raus bin ^^


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Sehr oft sind die Spiele auch nur in der Erinnerung gut. Ich wollte auch immer Abwärtzkompatibilität jedoch beim erneuten Spielen der Klassiker (Neudeutsches Kindergaming gebrabbel "Perlen") kam dann die Ernüchterung das A: Die Grafik absoluter rotz ist, B: Die Steuerung meist eine Katastrophe und C: Das Gameplay so Rückständig ist, dass das aus heutiger Sicht einfach garnicht mehr geht.
> 
> Beim NES und SNES funktioniert das Spielen der Klassiker selbst heute noch aber seit Spiele 3D sind lohnt es sich absolut nicht mehr Klassiker auszupacken wenn es modernere Versionen gibt. Zumal ich aus dem Sammel Alter auch raus bin ^^



Sprich fuer dich selbst. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## drbrainnn (7. Juni 2017)

an den verkaufszahlen der ps4 sieht man das sony alles richtig macht,in den letzten 6monaten ca 20millionen verkaufter ps4/pro .wer will schon 480p auf einen grossen tv spielen da erkennt man ja gar nichts mehr ,sony macht auch da allles richtig und bringt Klassiker in hd ps4 optimiert raus,besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Egal, für mich eh kein Verlust, der PC kennt die Abwärtskompatibilitätsproblematik nicht.
> 
> [...]


... echt?

Wäre mir neu, dass Windows 10, als Beispiel, ein funktionierenden DOS Modus mitbringen würde!


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Sehr oft sind die Spiele auch nur in der Erinnerung gut.


Nö ... definitiv nicht.

Die alten LucasArts Adventure sind auch heute noch wunderprächtig und machen wir immer noch viel Spass.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... echt?
> 
> Wäre mir neu, dass Windows 10, als Beispiel, ein funktionierenden DOS Modus mitbringen würde!


Bei Anwendung gewisser Emulatoren und anderer Softwaretricks, versteht sich. 

Etwas was man bei Konsolen als reiner Verbraucher kaum kann.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Anwendung gewisser Emulatoren und anderer Softwaretricks, versteht sich.




Aber du merkst, auf was ich hinaus wollte. 

Natürlich hast du Recht, dass ich auf einem PC einfach nur die DOSbox bzw. ScummVM installieren muss und fertig, wobei die beiden Programme auch wunderbar auf einem nVidia Shield laufen.

Aber unter uns, die alten DOS Spiele skaliert auf 4K mit 55" und 2,5m Sitzabstand ist ... äh ... ne?  

Aber schon lustig, MS punktet im Moment bei den Spielern, Sony verkackt ... dabei sah das bei der Vorstellung der PS4 und der One noch komplett anders aus!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

Was Ärger macht (definitiv) sind die alten Kopierschutzmechanismen Securom, Safedisc und Co. Ich würde so gern mal wieder ein Tiger Woods 06 oder 08 spielen wollen. Beide Spiele funktionieren aber unter WIN 10 genau aus diesen Gründen nicht mehr. Gerade der historische Karrieremodus war bei Tiger Woods 06 genial. 

Da werde ich wohl um den Aufbau eines Vintage-Rechners mit Windows XP nicht herumkommen.

@PS: Die Aussage von dem Sony-Fuzzie zeigt halt nur, daß Sony selbst keine vernünftige/logische Ausrede findet, warum es keine Abwärtskompatibilität gibt. Mit der Wahrheit "wir wollen Euch nur die alten Spiele als Remastered Versionen neu verkaufen und haben deshalb dieses Feature nicht" kommt Sony halt nicht offiziell. Aber das dürfte der Hauptgrund sein für das nicht Vorhandensein dieses Features. Denn an den Spielen verdient Sony direkt. Die Konsolen sind mehr oder weniger nur ein durchlaufender Posten und pro Kunde in der Regel nur 1 Anschaffung, während sie an den Lizenzaufschlägen pro verkauften Spiel ordentlich kassieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber unter uns, die alten DOS Spiele skaliert auf 4K mit 55" und 2,5m Sitzabstand ist ... äh ... ne?


Naja, wenn schon eine NES Classic Mini reißenden Absatz findet und keinen Käufer diese Uralt-Grafik auf großen Diagonalen abschrecken kann, dann darf man als alter PCler doch ähnliche Leidensfähigkeit beweisen. 

Oder machst du jetzt etwa einen auf Pussy?  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

Wäre doch mal was: Eine Auflösung von 600 x 400 auf einen 27" TFT.   

Nee beim Vintage-Rechner würde ich auch versuchen einen relativ kleinen TFT zu erwischen. Und kein 16:9 Format. Sondern das klassische 6:4. Das heißt wenn es solche Monitore überhaupt noch geben sollte (habe noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal was: Eine Auflösung von 600 x 400 auf einen 27" TFT.
> 
> Nee beim Vintage-Rechner würde ich auch versuchen einen relativ kleinen TFT zu erwischen. Und kein 16:9 Format. Sondern das klassische 6:4. Das heißt wenn es solche Monitore überhaupt noch geben sollte (habe noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht).


Bekommt man. Sogar mit IPS, wie i h gerade bei Amazon sehe.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

Wird also doch mittelfristig ein Vintagerechner zusammengestellt. Singlecore mit WIN XP.   Dann läuft endlich auch wieder Golf....


----------



## Malifurion (7. Juni 2017)

Der Herr scheint die Nostalgie wohl nicht zu begrüßen. Früher waren die Games wesentlich herausfordernder und spannender. Kein Einheitsbrei. Als ich das erste mal Metal Gear auf der PS1 gedaddelt hab, da war ich permament geflasht. Und wenn ich es mir heute noch ansehe, krieg ich Gänsehaut. Manche Titel sind unvergesslich, und das ist wohl der entscheidene Punkt. Nicht jedes alte Game ist spielenswert, es gibt da auch nur eine geringe Anzahl von Titeln, wo Nutzer zur Abwärtskompatibilität greifen wollen würden.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2017)

Eingebildeter Fatzke.
Dem sollte man mal sagen, wer Grafisch Top sein möchte kauft überhaupt keine Konsole sondern PC, basta.


----------



## gowron300 (9. Juni 2017)

ich hätte gern noch mein red dead redemption gezockt leider gabs nie ne ps4 version . verstehe absolut nicht das es keine abwärtskompalibilität gibt . hatte soviel ps3 spiele die ich hätte somit noch zocken können . ich hoffe das die 5 sowas endlich dann bietet


----------



## Synthymax (16. Juni 2017)

Ganz Ehrlich versteh ich sowie so nicht warum Leute auf der PS4 zb. Tekken 1 oder so zocken wollen ? Ich habe  bis auf das Commodore CD-32  alle meine Konsolen und die Spiele die Mir wichtig waren oder sind behalten. Wenn ich heute mal wieder lust auf Mario...GTA-San Andreas oder Red Dead Redemption habe stöpsel ich nur die jeweilige Konsole an ( bei den älteren über Adapter ) und schon geht es los. 
Ich kann verstehen das es Leute gibt die sich von Ihren Konsolen und Spielen immer wieder trennen. Aber die meisten meiner Bekannten haben wie ich auch ihre Konsolen und Favorit Games wie Schätze aufbewahrt. Also für mich hat das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität nie ein Problem dargestellt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2017)

Synthymax schrieb:


> [...]


... und was sollen die Leute machen, die warum auch immer kein altes Gerät (mehr) haben? 



Dank dosbox und ScummVM stellt sich so eine Frage für Klassiker auf dem PC nicht, aber als Konsolero bist du wirklich schon angemeiert, wenn dein altes Gerät den Geist aufgibt, im Zuge eines Umzugs kaputt geht, gestohlen wird [...].

Die Liste ist lang.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und was sollen die Leute machen, die warum auch immer kein altes Gerät (mehr) haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ist wirklich lang. Z.B. haben viele Leute zum Generationswechsel auch alles verkauft, weil sie keinen Platz hatten, das Geld brauchten oder einfach keine Lust hatten, den alten Kram noch irgendwo zu bunkern.


----------

